# Smokehouse build project



## epinswla (Feb 14, 2020)

I've been wanting to build a smokehouse for several years now and recently ran across this Smoking Meat Forums site while doing some research on the subject which fueled the fire even more. You guys freely share knowledge, recipes, and ideas and I truly enjoy reading your posts.
 As time allows, this smokehouse will be used for making sausage, jerky, and an occasional rack of ribs or boston butt.
 Following are a few photos of the smokehouse  almost completed. I still need to seal the outside and install some racks and it'll be ready to fire up. 
All wood is rough cut pine from a local saw mill.


----------



## adam15 (Feb 15, 2020)

That's one fine looking smokehouse you have there!  I love a good project


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2020)

Really nice Job

Gary


----------



## epinswla (Feb 15, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 16, 2020)

Very nice. Did you get it finished?


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 17, 2020)

Super good job. I have been wanting one. I'm no finish carpenter but I know one that could build it. I like that size.


----------

